# Beef Assoc. Disappointed in USDA Ruling



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

USDA final ruling on COOL disgusts NCBA. obaaaama has his grip on the USDA now much like the IRS. In the last 4 years we have been bombarded with surveys from the USDA....big brother.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/ncba_responds_to_usdas_final_rule_on_mandatory_cool/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder how this is to be enforced?

If cattle are sold at the local auction will the auction be required to have the information before the cattle can be sold?

The U.S. slaughtered 653,000 head last week. It would seem impossible to have the place of origin registered on each head sold.


----------

